# Netflix LG SmartTv



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

this is a complex problem, im not even sure where this goes. I live in Mexico and have Mexican Netflix on my computer and ipad. we were getting American Netflix on the smartTV in the front room in which we had to do something with the proxys, i do not know what, but the man who set it does. now it seems that American netflix is not working here no more. at first it started with the movies not loading it would go to 25% and then freeze there so i gave up and watched Mexican Netflix in my room (my computer is connected to a smaller LG SmartTV) and i tried it back with the other American Netflix in the living room it said: "You seem to be using an up blocker or proxy. Please turn off any of these services and try again" so i just decided, screw it, im just gonna do all Mexican Netflix (so they guys coming tomorrow to change the proxy back to Mexican Netflix. now i ask you this. could the reason why the videos would freeze at 25% have anything to do with it being on American Netflix in Mexico? because Mexican Netflix never did that on my computer or on my ipad (my ipad may have some slight problems with Netflix but never as bad as American Netflix, i mean it would not freeze at 25%).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Netflix is actively working to stop people accessing their service from different regions, so they likely made changes on their side to block the proxy that you were using. You should only have access to Netflix for your region (ie: Mexico). You or the tech that setup your system may find another way to access American Netflix, but don't be surprised if it gets blocked as well.


----------

